
Shc: A Shell Script Compiler - ilovetux
https://github.com/neurobin/shc
======
ailideex
From the Readme it seems like this is not a compiler but some obsfucator and
not a very good one at that as it can be defeated by just replacing the shell
with a wrapper which dumps the script before execution.

